# I need a dog artist.



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I can do dogs... I just need a very high quality picture. In fact, I usually find dogs easier to do than horses...their proportions aren't as hard. 

Examples can be found under the topic "Pictures" or "Headache" in the art section. They are all equine but they give you an idea of what I do. :wink:


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

I could try for you as well if you would like? 
Some samples of my work can be viewed under Arabian Horse Art !! in this thread.
Sorry, i cant seem to find any of the dog pictures i have done to show you.
I love GS dogs and would love if you could post a picture of your brothers one so i could draw anyway, will be fun !!

darkangel..


----------



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

Dogs are my specialty! Take a look at my flickr site! Thankyou,Jan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/janart/


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

hi abby, here is one of mine, it is a black lab, will post more if you are interested... it is acrylic on board... Paul


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

heres a jack russel I did... Paul


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

actually this is the jack russel, the last was a german wire haired pointer... HP


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

and something other than a dog... saker falcon...HP


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

WOW WOW Hunterpaul those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree WOW!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful work!!!!!!  I'm speechless...just, amazing.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Those are really good. I already had the picture done though by feathers and it turned out MAGNIFICENT! I really appreciate the post though


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

I do apologise, only just joined the forum and saw this ad for dog painter... jumped in without checking post dates.... sorry... HP


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow hunterpaul your artwork is amazing very life like


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

thank you so much for the compliments... it is very much appreciated.. Paul


----------

